# Boxers weight?



## BoxerDash (Feb 28, 2010)

I whent to the vet today and he said my 5 month old Boxer is a little skinny, I feed him the max amount on the chart of his dog food so I don't understand why. The vet said he may just be too active since he is negative for worms and to add wet food to his diet until he gains weight, anyone have any insight. Dash is a 5 month old Boxer that ways 40lbs


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Most Boxers I see are inexcusably obese. So perhaps your vet doesn't know what a healthy Boxer looks like. Plus, all puppies go through a "long-leggedy-beastie" stage about that age. But nobody can tell if your dog is a healthy weight just from his weight or how much he eats. You have to go by his body condition. Can you see his ribs? Posting a pic would get you the best advice.


----------



## moluno (Apr 29, 2009)

Hard to say without seeing him, my boxer is 11 months old and weighs 45lbs so not much can be said just going by weight alone. 

Boxer pups are notorious for being super skinny. A lot of people probably think I starve Juno but the vet says she is perfect. You can usually see the outline of her ribs which is typical for boxers. 

Pictures may be helpful? Generally you should be able to feel the ribs easily but obviously they shouldn't be jutting out, and you wouldn't want to be able to see the spine or pelvic bones. 

This was Juno at 5 months old: http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y105/SingedWhiskers/Dog/DSCF9027.jpg
Because of the position she was in her ribs are clearly visible. If she were standing up normal I wouldn't want to be able to see them that clearly, but when they're laying on their side or bent into a "C" shape then being able to see them like that is fine.


----------



## Ladyhawk (Feb 27, 2010)

I prefer to see a thinner pup than one that is chubby. Too much weight on growing joints can cause future problems. You want larger breed dogs to grow at a slower rate to avoid joint problems.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

I wouldn't worry too much about what the vet says. Boxers are notoriously lanky dogs when they are young. I prefer my boxers on the lean side anyway, like Willowy said, there are far too many over weight boxers running around. A good rule of thumb is that you should be able to feel the outline of their last two ribs.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

If the pup's on the light side, leave it be. It's far better and he's probably just going through a 'growing upwards' stage and will fill out more later. If you're truly concerned take some pics from the side and top of him and post them in the thread, most here can tell you if he's underweight or not.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

Can you see his ribs? If so, offer him a little more of what you are feeding him. I had to feed Lucky 6 cups of Pro Plan to keep his ribs hidden. If he won't eat enough to keep his ribs from showing a little, leave well enough alone. 

I have to wonder how much large breed experience a vet has that is suggesting fattening up a 5 month old boxer.


----------



## B. Dawn (Feb 1, 2010)

I wouldnt go by weight either, I have a full grown 3 year old female boxer that is 35lbs and a 5 year old boy boxer that is 85lbs...both pure muscle, just different body structures. However I do feed mine Evo, which is high protein, and grain free and doesnt burn off like some of the commercial dog foods that are high in carbohydrates, grain, fillers, by-products, and artificial perservatives. In my experience, boxers should be lean in waist, and no visible bones showing. It could be that your boxer is secreting more than he is retaining...if so you should switch to a higher protein dog food....boxers are notoriously high energy and burn off the low quality food, which is why he may not he gaining weight as he should. Also, if you are noticing his stool, sorry not to be gross, is not very firm, he could have a grain allergy, which is another reason in weightloss or non weight gain. You should then switch to a Grain Free food. Most boxers in my experience do experience some allergies to the grain in most foods.If he is itching and coat is dull and not smooth to touch as a horse's coat...he would definately benefit from Grain Free food. We feed all our boxers at our rescue Grain Free food. And honestly your pup will eat less on a higher quality food, so dont let the price scare you...I actually spend less on Evo than I did on Natural Balance because my dog retains the protein and isnt as hungry..therefor I am feeding less and saving money! Not too mention, the benefits healthwise are great..,do your research, a dog's immune system is fueled by his digestive system, so bad food equals bad immune system..equals more health problems which equals vet bills! Also carbohydrates feed Mass Cell Tumors..and boxers unfortunatley are infamous for getting these. THis is why I laugh at people who think they are 'saving money" in feeding their dog low quality cheap food...in the long run, your not really


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Labsnothers said:


> Can you see his ribs? If so, offer him a little more of what you are feeding him. I had to feed Lucky 6 cups of Pro Plan to keep his ribs hidden. If he won't eat enough to keep his ribs from showing a little, leave well enough alone.


 
This is not always true, when a pup is in healthy weight you should be able to se the last two ribs CLEARLY. If you can't see the last two ribs, the pup is too heavy and your doing damage to his joints. he should not be so thin that the other ribs are clearly defined or his spine is prominent.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

While a little rib showing doesn't hurt, neither is not being able to see it.


----------

